# Zanes cobb house



## Bumrumors (Dec 18, 2017)

For all the off grid housing stories i have seen and watched via youtube i recently have been watching zanes world . 
He drove to the slabs, dug a underground shelter and is building a cobb house out of it. Watching him mix the mud, hay and pack it in the walls to his dome. Its awesome to watch. More of a mini series updated every day.
Highly reccomend it.


----------

